# new babies available at the end of march



## gijopuppy (Feb 26, 2008)

reply if you think you might be interested. pics are here: http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g47/gijopuppy/Lillian-1st litter/


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Please post where you are in the title! 
Also your photo album is password-protected and you didn't post a password.


----------



## gijopuppy (Feb 26, 2008)

sorry! im from iowa. the pw is glinda


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

be sure to update the photos often 

Also, there is a sticky that spells out the proper format for posting on this board & the mods will require you to fix this or you risk having your post removed. 

You can go back to your original post & edit it so that it is done in proper format... especially the title. You really need to get your area listed in that title or people in your area won't know there are babies in the area that are available.

Good luck finding homes.


----------



## gijopuppy (Feb 26, 2008)

*Iowa-new babies available at the end of march-pics*

reply if you think you might be interested. pics are here: s53.photobucket.com/al...%20litter/ pw is glinda


----------

